# Datum plus 365 Tage



## Bencher (21. September 2005)

Hallo

wenn ich mir das Datum von heute hole, so:

heute=new Date();

wie kann ich jetzt 365 Tage dazu addieren


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2005)

Indem du 365*24*60*60*1000 dazu addierst....soviel Millisekunden vergehen in 365 Tagen


----------



## pflo (21. September 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Indem du 365*24*60*60*1000 dazu addierst....soviel Millisekunden vergehen in 365 Tagen


Hey, gute Idee..! 

Achja: 





			
				Sven Mintels Signatur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings") [...] werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator GELÖSCHT.


 ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2005)

Besser so? :suspekt:
Indem 
du 
365*24*60*60*1000 
dazu 
addierst....
soviel 
Millisekunden 
vergehen 
in 
365 
Tagen


----------



## pflo (21. September 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Besser so? :suspekt:


Ja, viel besser! 

Aber sollten wir ihm nicht lieber mit seinem Problem helfen?

@Bencher: Addiere einfach am Ende 365 dazu..


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2005)

pflo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber sollten wir ihm nicht lieber mit seinem Problem helfen?



...das hatte ich mit meinem Einzeiler getan.
Da das Date-Objekt in JS mit Millisekunden rechnet, muss man folglich die ms für ein Jahr zusammenzählen und dazurechnen.


----------



## pflo (21. September 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...das hatte ich mit meinem Einzeiler getan.


Achso!? Ich dachte, das sei ein Scherz    :-( 
Sorry! Ich sollte mich lieber   zuwenden..


----------



## Bencher (21. September 2005)

funktioniert irgendwie nicht

wenn ich es so mache

    zukunft=new Date();
    zukunft=zukunft+365*24*60*60*1000;
    alert(zukunft);

dann hängt er nur das ergebnis von 365*24*60*60*1000 an den string zukunft an


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2005)

du must das neue Datum per setTime() setzen:

```
zukunft=new Date();
zukunft.setTime(zukunft.getTime()+(365*24*60*60*1000));
alert(zukunft.toLocaleString());
```


----------



## con-f-use (21. September 2005)

Ich glaube, Sven meinte eher so:  
	
	
	



```
zukunft = new Date(new Date().getTime() + 31536000000);
alert(zukunft);
```


----------



## Bencher (21. September 2005)

Danke
so funktioniert es


----------

